# Best Saddle <$50..?



## Yamaha72 (May 12, 2009)

I'm interested in purchasing a new saddle, as the title says, under $50.. I want something comfortable but not too bulky and have been told to stick with WTB? There are a ton of options in that price range, I just don't know how to narrow it down.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

+1 WTB, laser or rocket any thing with whale tail design should be comfortable.


----------



## NW-Rider (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in the same boat, I have been looking at a "Specialized Indie XC Sport Saddle". They are very light at 265g. I don't have any local WTB dealers, but I have ridden my friends WTB Speed V and liked it. It looks very similar in shape to the Indie XC. My Bontrager Race causing way to much pain between my sit bone on my soft tissue on long rides. Unfortunatly I will not be able to buy it for a week or so, but will let you know afterwards.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Look for the WTB saddles with the Cro-Mo rails versus Satin Steel...not only lighter but also stronger. The Pure V Race is a good choice


----------



## crbrocket (Oct 13, 2008)

Count me as another supporter the WTB Pure V saddle I own 3 of them (two on my bikes and one on my wifes.)


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Ask your LBS about takeoffs. A lot of people buy expensive bikes with perfectly good saddles and then replace them with those stupid gel things, so shops frequently sell the old saddles at really low prices.

What do you have now? What's wrong with it?


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

+1 on the WTB. My ass is lovin the Rocket V. $60 well worth it!!!


----------



## johnny dollar (Nov 17, 2009)

my bike came with a WTB Pure V. I see no reason for me to upgrade.


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

Just about any WTB saddle will make you happy. I've got three different models and they are all equally comfortable. And the Speed V you can usually get for around $30 or less.

ODN


----------



## spec4life (May 14, 2008)

Look at sette saddles..there are several under 50 bucks..pretty light and comfortable..

Iv got the nexa and i really like it..iv heard good things about the rest as well..


----------



## NW-Rider (Apr 1, 2010)

isn't the rocket V rather narrow? I got sized out on the specialized ass-meter to 143mm.


----------



## GrooveRite (Feb 6, 2010)

Does anyone know if the WTB Laser V SLT saddle is any good?? Looks like a good saddle from what I see on their website so I might pick that up if the saddle on my rockhopper starts bothering me.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I've used the Speed V and the Rocket is currently on my FS bike. Wonderful saddles. The Rocket is narrower, but not a bunch. Its much narrower in the middle of the saddle from side to side, but not the rear.


----------



## dhambrick (Mar 30, 2010)

I like this one.


----------



## Yamaha72 (May 12, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Ask your LBS about takeoffs. A lot of people buy expensive bikes with perfectly good saddles and then replace them with those stupid gel things, so shops frequently sell the old saddles at really low prices.
> 
> What do you have now? What's wrong with it?


Good idea.. I'll ask around at my LBS! As for my saddle, it's just the factory one that came on my P1.. Not too bad, but it's not the most comfortable seat either. Kinda narrow for me, just trying to gauge my options. Now I know i'll be looking for WTB i'll try out a couple at the local shop and compare and contrast them. Thanks for the advice AndrwSwitch, and EVERYONE else!!


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

WTB Speed V and Speed V Gel owner Here! My ass is very happy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Ask your LBS about takeoffs. A lot of people buy expensive bikes with perfectly good saddles and then replace them with those stupid gel things, so shops frequently sell the old saddles at really low prices.


I've been in several shops with big bins full of takeoff saddles, which they'll sell cheap! I picked up a "Selle Italia Trans Am" recently for $15...this is a highly rated road saddle, it still has an old price tag on it for $150. I tried it on my mtn bike--it is very comfortable, but it will go on my road bike, as it is lacking one feature--the drop nose of my WTB SST. The SST is a "cheap" saddle from WTB, but the old one on my HT has stood up very well over the years, and the drop nose is the BEST thing for steep climbs, when you want to move forward on the seat.

And, when I recently bought a used Spec Epic, I found a brand new SST in the takeoff seat bin--and they threw it on, free of charge.

So, my advice is...check out the takeoff bins...and I highly recommend the WTB SST saddle.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Yamaha72 said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a new saddle, as the title says, under $50.. I want something comfortable but not too bulky and have been told to stick with WTB? There are a ton of options in that price range, I just don't know how to narrow it down.


I like the WTB shadow V saddles. I like them because they are on the narrow side in the back, which makes it easier to move around and get behind the saddle. Cambria has some good deals on them.

However, it is very hard to recommend saddles, as everyone's rear end (and the way we sit) is different


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

kapusta said:


> However, it is very hard to recommend saddles, as everyone's rear end (and the way we sit) is different


Agreed...though WTB seems to have as much of a "Universal" fit as any on the market


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Geez guys....if it don't fit right don't buy it....

If it fits right and lets you ride a century without pain buy it.....

Forget about cost...(it is nice if it is light).

There ain't no universal ass, there is just your ass were it matters...

Also make sure you get the right size of saddle.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

jeffscott said:


> Geez guys....if it don't fit right don't buy it....
> 
> If it fits right and lets you ride a century without pain buy it.....
> 
> ...


+1. I don't think any of my bikes have expensive saddles, and it hasn't stopped me from doing a century or spending all day on a mountain bike.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

jeffscott said:


> Geez guys....if it don't fit right don't buy it....
> 
> If it fits right and lets you ride a century without pain buy it.....
> 
> ...


This is another point in WTB's favor with their widespread test drive program. It lets you try out their saddles on your bike on your trails for an extended period of time. I'm really surprised other manufacturers haven't followed suit. That being said, I picked up a WTB Speed V for cheap without riding it based on the good reviews and it has easily been my best purchase since I got back into mountain biking last Nov. No assaches after 3-4 hours of riding whereas something was hurting after 30 min on my old pre-love tunnel Titec saddle.


----------

